# So Big



## sophiemae (Aug 8, 2015)

Do LGD's have to be so darn big ????????????  I just want a few chickens and Pygmy Goats, ducks, etc.  Isn't there a smaller dog to guard my little flock of animals ?


----------



## goatgurl (Aug 8, 2015)

when the predators get smaller you can get a smaller dog.     i have had coyotes come into the yard and try to take my smaller dogs.


----------



## sophiemae (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## Latestarter (Aug 8, 2015)

Greetings @sophiemae and  from the front range of Colorado. You could always save the cost of the dog, vet bills, dog food, etc and just buy very strong and secure fencing/enclosures... Depending on where you live, even that may not be enough if you deal with hungry bears, who will and do tear down chicken coops to get a chicken dinner.


----------



## Blue Sky (Aug 9, 2015)

Remember your LGD may face multiple predators at one time. Additionally a few weeks ago a very odd character came to buy sheep. All my internal alarms were jangling. From seemingly nowhere my Pyr materialized doing her rolling thunder routine. Then her "sisters" provided backup. Big dogs are not all bad.


----------



## Blue Sky (Aug 9, 2015)

And all visitors are not good.


----------



## secuono (Aug 9, 2015)

You do not need a dog. You need good fencing and hot wire.


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 9, 2015)

I agree partially w/ @secuono  since the word "need" was used   You DO _need_ good fencing and hot wire (regardless of anything else). And though you may technically not "need" a LGD, if you can afford one (or a pair <or several pair?>) what a great assist to the fence and hotwire as well as just plain great animals to have around for general protection! They are awesome!


----------

